# confused about dates



## hopingx (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, I wonder if you can help. I had ivf treatment and my egg collection was 10th december 2010. I was told to come for my 1st pregnancy scan 36 days later on 14.1.11. The ultrasound showed a sac but nothing else. The doc said come back for another scan in 10 days and said I was 7 weeks. I cant understand as I thought gestational date of 36 days post EC means 6 weeks?
sorry am confused and worried as I am going to a new doc for the scan next monday 24.1.11 and I dont know if I am 7 weeks and 2 days or further along.
Also I know you cant answer but should I prepare myself for the pregnancy not being viable as they saw nothing at the 6 week scan but an empty sac?
thanks x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure how they work dates out after ec, but in a natural conception we say that the dates the eggs were fertilised, you are 2 weeks pregnant. If this is the same for ivf, then you would be nearly 8 weeks now, and would have been 7 weeks at your scan. 
At 6 weeks, you would expect to see a fetal pole and possibly a heartbeat. However, the next scanay show a completely different picture and for some
reason it just hadn't formed by last week. 
Please let me know how you get on, sorry I can't help more,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## hopingx (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks, I understand its the same for ivf so I dont undertand why 6 weeks after egg collection when the egg was fertilised I would not be 8 weeks pregnancy but 7 as both you and the doc said. Sorry if I am being silly its just I am trying to figure out what I should be seeing depending on my stage of pregnancy. Assuming at the next scan on monday there is no improvement (still no fetal pole or heartbeat, maybe just sac same size or slight increase) then is it worth monitoring hcg levels or waiting any further, or best just to go ahead and takes steps to expel the sac. It is hard as I have read some women have empty sacs but at the 9th or 10th week embryonic development happens. at the same time I dont want to have all the symptoms but no viable pregnancy and risk infection and just delay the inevitable. any idea what the doctor may consider as next steps. Reason I ask is I am abroad so I dont know what the norm would be if I was in UK, assuming I am 8 weeks+2 at next scan and still an empty sac.
many thanks for any guidance it is just such a worrying time and I am not expecting any miracles but who know!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can only get it to be 5 weeks after ec that you had the scan, not 6, so you would have been 7 then?
At 8 weeks there should definitely be something to be seen. I know there are stories around of people having scans later and everything has just appeared, but I've never known of this and it is extremely rare. I know how you are feeling as I had this, and you do think if they just do one more scan it might be ok. If things are the same at the next scan they MAY offer you another scan or they may discuss options with you such as tablets, surgery or leaving things to happen on their own. You aren't risking infection by leaving it so don't worry, a lot of women wouldn't have a scan until 12 weeks so wouldn't know until then. I know what you mean though about having symptoms, it's a very cruel thing to experience. However, all this is the worst case scenario and things may be ok at the next scan.

Please let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## hopingx (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks so much, i will let you know how all goes x


----------

